# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Ограничения на размер вложенных файлов

## Бурундук

Дмитрий, здравствуйте. Я попытался отправить Вам личное письмо, но говорят, что у Вас переполнен ящик. А к кому ещё обратиться - не знаю, поэтому пишу в форуме.

С 2003 г. я был участником Авиафорума, с 2008 г. вёл там тему "Авиация в едином масштабе"

Накоплена уникальная коллекция: 20000 изображений 8700 модификаций самолётов в одном масштабе: 25 пикселей = 1 метр.

Недавно владелец Авиафорума меня забанил навеки.  Хотелось бы продолжить работу у Вас.

Я открыл тему на Вашем форуме, но наткнулся на препятствие: требуется добавление к постам архивов (мы пользовались .rar, у Вас разрешён только .zip, но это не проблема, хотя rar сжимает лучше - по крайней мере, наши таблицы Excel). Размер архивов: с таблицей - 1,5 - 2 Мб, с картинками -тоже. А у Вас стоит ограничение 100 000 байт.

Нельзя ли его изменить, по крайней мере, для этой темы? Заранее спасибо,

Бурундук

----------


## Д.Срибный

Увеличил до 3мб и добавил rar.

----------


## Бурундук

Дмитрий, большое спасибо!

----------

